
Clinical trial of fecal transplant to treat obesity - cromulent
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/01/freeze-dried-poop-pills-being-tested-for-obesity-treatment/
======
DrScump
Interesting article, posted yesterday under original title. 6+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10869393)

